
Show HN: Bepis – Crazy Format for HTML+CSS in JavaScript - catchbepis22
https://github.com/crislin2046/bepis
======
gtsteve
Nice, this reminds me of the Jade templating language [0], although after a
bit of Googling I see it's now called Pug [1].

[0] [http://jade-lang.com/](http://jade-lang.com/)

[1] [https://github.com/pugjs/pug](https://github.com/pugjs/pug)

~~~
SzamarCsacsi
Pug is actually awesome. I use it daily with Vue and I just introduced it to a
project I was put on recently.

------
Robin_Message
The comma and dot seem weird; curly braces would feel more natural to me. In
your example, style isn't terminated by a dot, but other one liners are, which
I'm assuming is just a typo else I'm really confused.

What's the advantage over JSX?

------
m0zg
Any relation to the pronunciation video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pa1vXovXn-M](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pa1vXovXn-M)
?

:-)

------
wwwigham
I love me a good, simple, jokey template language. Reminds me of the one I
made a few years back[1]. Everyone should write a small template language of
their own - it's a neat parser-writing exercise, and the rendering
implementation can be comparatively trivial (assuming you don't plan to
actually use it in a place where rendering perf matters).

[1] [http://ham.io/not.js/](http://ham.io/not.js/)

------
everdev
Interesting project, but why are there Pepsi and PlayStation logo images in
the Readme?

~~~
saagarjha
[https://knowyourmeme.com/memes/bepis](https://knowyourmeme.com/memes/bepis)

[https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Bepis](https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Bepis)

------
slightlyCyborg
This is awesome. Reminds me of Clojure's
[https://github.com/weavejester/hiccup](https://github.com/weavejester/hiccup)
which blows every template engine I've ever used out of the water.

------
limelights
Cool project! It reminds me of [http://haml.info](http://haml.info)

------
z3t4
Using document.createElement to create elements and element.appendChild(node)
to add them is tedious. But once you have abstractions in place, like var menu
= createMenu(), subMenu=createMenu(), menu.add(subMenu) it becomes very
powerful and more fun to work with the DOM.

------
NohatCoder
Time to shill my own alternative.

[https://github.com/NoHatCoder/DOM_Maker](https://github.com/NoHatCoder/DOM_Maker)

No parser, just a bunch of JavaScript functions that nest nicely, to create
dense and readable DOM generation code.

Might be time for putting a 1.0 sticker on it.

As for Bepis, the mechanism by which elements nest seem complicated, as far as
I understand it is controlled by sprinkling , and . throughout the string, I
don't get why this would be necessary.

~~~
scotty79
Why no examples in the readme?

~~~
kinlan
snap!

~~~
NohatCoder
I guess I am better at writing libraries than marketing. So that is definitely
on the todo list now.

------
nwsm
Lol I was hoping that's what the name would be referencing.

~~~
zipster90
Refreshing!

------
sergiotapia
looks like haml

------
imvetri
Pepsi? why that company!

------
rhabarba
Parenscript, but worse.

------
crtlaltdel
this is pretty neat!

